# where to buy ceramic cpu scrub (big recycle company's)



## david379 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello

I am new here, and I want to ask you if someone knows the recycle company where I can buy big quantity of ceramic cpu scrub.
I have searched many of them but most of all have send me pictures of their CPU-s , but the photos are from internet (not their own).
Some of them are saying that they can not send me samples ( http://www.retechrecyclingltd.com ).

Do someone have experience with dealing with such Company's?
They are giving such prices to me:

"The ceramic processors scrap are Pentium 1,2 and AMD, 286,386, 486 etc.
These ceramic CPUs are identified by their gold caps. The caps can be on
the top or bottom side of the CPU. The housing of these CPUs is made of
ceramic.
This grade include some of the biggest CPUs, such as the Pentium Pro. But
the sizes, shapes, and style of plating can vary greatly. As long as the
CPUs have ceramic housing and gold plating, they fall into this grade

Your trial is 1x40FT container.

The price is 350 Euro per ton CIF.

Port of loading is Liverpool sea port, United Kingdom. "


If Someone has any Idea, please write to me.
Thanks


----------



## Pantherlikher (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome.
You will need to offer more information as to what, why, and where.
You just joined so maybe give a reason for joinning? 

B.S.
...It's fun pretending I have a clue... But at least it helps...


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Scam. Stay away.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 1, 2013)

You might find someone that has a gaylord of processors, perhaps even two, but a 40ft container? Doubtful. 

Most of the people claiming to have large quantities of CPU scrap (it's scrap not scrub) are fake, I have yet to see one large quantity of any CPU scrap that was real. Generally speaking, people who accumulate large amounts of CPU scrap are having them processed themselves, or selling them as soon as they accumulate a large enough quantity to make it worth the effort.

If anyone is accumulating large enough quantities to fill a 40 ft container, it's more than likely that they are not going to sell it to someone else for them to process and make money on.

You might want to look for large quantities of e-scrap meaning everything from motherboards to PCI cards, etc.

You might also consider what you are asking and who you are asking it of. I believe that if anyone on this forum knew were to get a 40ft container of CPU scrap, that they wouldn't give that information away to anyone, but instead purchase the material themselves and process it or have it processed. I can appreciate the fact you would like to find someone able to supply you a fantasy, and that you have been so polite, but fact is that you are not going to find what you are looking for on this forum, nor in real life. And if you are finding people claiming to have these amounts on Ali Baba or TradKey, etc, it's fake!

Scott


----------



## david379 (Aug 1, 2013)

Many thanks for your answers guys.
As I have no experience in such things, I thought there were some Company's trading with CPU scrub, but nooooo :x


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 1, 2013)

And if all that didn't convince you... With some people paying $100 US or more per one pound of high grade ceramic CPU's, why would this company be offering you 2000 pounds of them for only 350 Euro? Are they selling magic beans too? :lol: 

I'm a suspicious person anyway, but I have to say that you only joining today and starting off by asking this question really set off my bullsh** meter. It makes me wonder if you aren't really here running a scam from a different angle, and fishing for "partners" in some phony purchase?


----------



## rickbb (Aug 1, 2013)

My smell O meter goes wacky when someone named "David" types english worse than me, and I'm the worst there is. I type everything in Word first to run the spell and grammer checker and still it's not very pretty.


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 1, 2013)

rickbb said:


> My smell O meter goes wacky when someone named "David" types english worse than me, and I'm the worst there is. I type everything in Word first to run the spell and grammer checker and still it's not very pretty.




His profile says Georgia, and he's ostensibly looking at buying from a company in the UK, so I'm assuming he's located in the former USSR?


----------



## galenrog (Aug 2, 2013)

They can send me a container, which I will be willing to pay 350 Pounds/ton upon verification of material at my end. If they really exist, i might stop by when I visit the area in December. My guess is if the deal is real it is for a ton of computer towers that may contain cpus. The smell-o-meter is so strong I can't help but have a little sarcastic fun with this. Sorry.


----------



## david379 (Aug 2, 2013)

HI

My English is really not good, but I think you can still understand me.
Does somebody know where can I read how can I recover gold from RAM? 
I have visited http://www.goldnscrap.com , but there I cant find complete course.

Thanks


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 2, 2013)

The complete course is here. Just read the whole forum and the texts advised. There is no shortcut.


----------



## niteliteone (Aug 2, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> The complete course is here. Just read the whole forum and the texts advised. There is no shortcut.


I always thought being here on this forum "Was" the shortcut. So much information in one place with a group of great members that have a passion for helping others learn this fascinating art form\hobby. At least it worked out that way for me.


----------



## david379 (Aug 2, 2013)

guys I have asked you to advise me where I can find complete video or e book to read. 
Complete forum is very interesting, but as you can see I have no time. I need it for tomorrow.
Thats way if you can please give me links in youtube or somewhere else to learn it very quickly 

Thnaks


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2013)

david379 said:


> guys I have asked you to advise me where I can find complete video or e book to read.
> Complete forum is very interesting, but as you can see I have no time. I need it for tomorrow.
> Thats way if you can please give me links in youtube or somewhere else to learn it very quickly
> 
> Thnaks



It doesn't work that way.
If you can't take the time to learn what you need to, or are in a rush (like tomorrow), you should just sell what you have.

Jim


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 2, 2013)

> I always thought being here on this forum "Was" the shortcut.



I stay corrected. :lol: :lol: Just true.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 2, 2013)

Look here and see how some companies identify and pay for processors, etc. by type:

http://goldchipbuyer.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/buyingprice/
http://www.thriftybits.com/

I doubt that these are by the 40 foot container load prices but for
smaller by the pound sales.

Let us know if you strike it rich. 8)


----------



## niteliteone (Aug 2, 2013)

david379 said:


> guys I have asked you to advise me where I can find complete video or e book to read.
> Complete forum is very interesting, but *as you can see I have no time*. I need it for tomorrow.
> Thats way if you can please give me links in youtube or somewhere else to learn it very quickly
> 
> Thnaks


If you don't have the time to do it right, where are you going to find the time to fix your mess ???
Which you *WILL* make if you don't do it right.
Since you haven't even learned what *NOT* to do, how will you get it right ???

Edit to add;
I was a member here and read daily everything available here before I asked my first stupid questions, but you have me beat, it only took you a day.
If you don't stop and smell the roses suggested to you, you will also beat me to the grave yard too.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 2, 2013)

If there will be course or video which will teach how to play piano in 24 hours, then gold recovery & refining may be the next one.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 3, 2013)

david379 said:


> guys I have asked you to advise me where I can find complete video or e book to read.
> Complete forum is very interesting, but as you can see I have no time. I need it for tomorrow.
> Thats way if you can please give me links in youtube or somewhere else to learn it very quickly
> 
> Thnaks


*You will not get that here.* 

In fact, you will not find that information anywhere, and if you happen to find a source that claims they have it, you'd best give a lot of thought to what you've been told. One does not refine without at least a basic understanding, which you appear to lack completely. 

Before you can successfully extract and refine gold, there is much you must understand. You will not be successful without this information, and it is not something you can read and do, as all that does is lead to question after question after question. If you do not have time to do this right, you would be best served to not do it at all. No one on this forum (in their right mind, anyway) will provide a step by step process for you---what they will do for you is help you understand things that may be confusing with your studies. We are not about refiners helping the self entitled---we are about refiners helping refiners. We share information willingly with those who have a clue. 

If you wish to learn how to refine, start reading the forum, and download Hoke's book, which you should read until you understand what it teaches. Without that knowledge, there will be no end to our struggles. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Aug 3, 2013)

no, no, lets be brutally truthful. we all know the secret to downloading years of study and trial and error directly into someones head. when david379 insist that we bestow this honor on him, we shouldnt beat around the bush with fruitless suggestions that he learn it for himself and we should just start the magical process immediately. 

well, to tell you the truth, we could but we just dont feel like you deserve it.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 3, 2013)

Is it possible the OP of this thread is the same person as this guy> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=36871


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 3, 2013)

I had the same thought from the beginning, someone who speaks english as his first language might be able to analyse gramma and wording of them both and compare. Maybe the mods are able to view his IP's. On the other side, why not, he just should delete one of his accounts, if he wants to stay, since double accounts are against the rules.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 3, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> since double accounts are against the rules.


As are triple accounts. Someone needs to make some changes, eh? (this is not directed towards you, solar_plasma)

The IP's do not match. It appears they are totally different entities.

Harold


----------



## CBentre (Aug 17, 2013)

Geo said:


> no, no, lets be brutally truthful. we all know the secret to downloading years of study and trial and error directly into someones head. when david379 insist that we bestow this honor on him, we shouldnt beat around the bush with fruitless suggestions that he learn it for himself and we should just start the magical process immediately.
> 
> well, to tell you the truth, we could but we just dont feel like you deserve it.




Great comment Geo. For the record I've been here more then a year now and I don't even deserve what has been given to me. Thanks again for all the help. Wishing I had time to stick around and experiment but it may be a while yet. Till then!


----------

